# Paint color question, B&O vs C&O



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I am working on a Chessie system GP9 and I need to touch up some of the blue paint areas.

Is the Chessie blue the same as B&O blue or more like the C&O blue? As far as I know, there isn’t any “Chessie” blue on the market.

I am using Scale Coat II paints...

Tom


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

It's convoluted.. Prolly Brakie knows what he's talkin' about  





Chessie System blue paint - Model Railroader Magazine - Model Railroading, Model Trains, Reviews, Track Plans, and Forums


Model Railroader is the world's largest magazine on model trains and model railroad layouts. We feature beginner and advanced help on all model railroading scales, including layout track plans, model railroad product reviews, model train news, and model railroad forums.



cs.trains.com


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I read that. Thanks for the link. It helps answer my question!

Tom


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Tom, 
In my experience with seeing both railroads up close my answer depends on what period of time.
The B & O blue prior to mergers were not at alike. B & O was lighter (?) than C & O. The blue that was used before
the Chessie System scheme was darker and appeared to be the same for both. The CS blue was not the same.
CSX blue seems to have been several different shades and would change with different schemes.
Of course all of this is just my opinion and could be seen differently by others.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, R. I was considering the 1980’s roughly. Not venturing into the CSX era, but Chessie before that.

Basically I was looking to touch up some paint on a MTH GP9, in Chessie colors. The blue paint is a bit spotty in places.

Here is a GP I caught in Maryland back in the 80’s...


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I recall that blue to be about the same on B & O and C & O during that time period.
Will admit to getting old and memory could be a little fuzzy.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Even if you find the perfect prototype color for Chessie System Blue there's no guarantee the paint on the model is that color. I usually take the piece to the craft store and compare the color to all the paints. Even then you'll probably have to do some mixing to get the colors to match. Sorry I can't be more positive about it but matching old paint is an art I haven't mastered.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Murv. Yeah, I found that out when I added a detail part to my NW GP9 Redbird. I installed a new bell on the nose and had a hell of a time getting the paint right. I bought some N&W red from Scale Coat and it was a bit too light. I had to mix and darken it down to get it to a shade that was close.

i have a couple bottles of blue on the way...C&O and B&O blue. We‘ll see if I can get the touch up paint close to the right shade...

Tom


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

If it's Scalecoat I think the B&O blue will be too light. Here's a GP18 and caboose I painted with Scalecoat:







You never really can tell until you try it though.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks good to me!

I think there is some wiggle room as to paint work like yours. The engines did live outside and the paint faded over time.

I have been painting some South Buffalo Railway locomotives and in real life, the shades of yellow varied greatly, from vivid yellow to faded and bleached out. I guess test shots with darkening would work with an airbrush setup.

I haven't tried any other Manufacturers when it comes to paint. I used to airbrush will Floquil and liked the results. Later I used PollyS with mixed results.

I like the Scale Coat paint, but their colors do tend a bit light...

Tom


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I loved Polly S and still miss it. Floquil stank (literally, the smell). Now I just use whatever looks OK.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I don’t remember the Floquil smell, probably inhaled too much of it...lol.

I used to paint with flat paints and then clear coat before decaling. It always worked well. I don’t care for the gloss finish the Scale Coat gives you right off the bat. I wish they did flat colors...

Tom


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Scalecoat 1 has some flat colors. They have to have the word flat in the title. I like their flat boxcar red.


----------

